# Refurbished Canon bodies



## dude (Jan 8, 2014)

What is the track record with official refurbished Canon camera bodies from the Canon Refurbished store? Specifically 1D-X, 5Diii bodies. I know they come with a 1 year warranty. I am more interested in how they hold up over time compared to new bodies.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2014)

They tend to be better than new. They are adjusted better, and users seldom report any issues. They usually have only a low actuation count. I've bought two and loved them.

However, you can get a new 5D MK III for about the same price, so why get a used one in a white box. Resale will be lower.
The 1D X refurbs sell out very quickly and are usually out of stock.


----------



## mrzero (Jan 8, 2014)

I just got myself a refurbished 6D and I wanted to add a couple points here. First, it looked and felt 100% brand new. Not a scuff or scratch, and the image count started at 0 (although I haven't checked the shutter count with the fancy checking programs). The only thing that looked off was they used an odd-sized peel and stick film over the rear LCD. It has been so long since I bought new that I don't remember, but I presume they are generally sized to fit, and this one was a little wonky. But otherwise, it looked completely pristine. 

Second, I bought my refurb from B&H, although the listing clearly specified that it was refurbished by the manufacturer. It came in the same kind of packaging that the Canon refurb store uses and included all the same 1-year warranty info. I presume that the 1-year warranty is not limited to purchases from Canon only. I haven't seen anybody discuss this specific point anywhere, but both B&H and Adorama sell Canon refurbs.


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 9, 2014)

I bought my 7D from Canon's refurb store about 2 years ago. It looked new to me and has held up well. If the price is right, I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one direct from Canon.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 9, 2014)

They are like new, but I don't know that anyone tested the shutter life of either regardless of being new or refurbished.

I wouldn't worry about it. Buy it and be happy. One month in the only difference you can tell is that there is a small pin hole on the foil where the serial number is.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jan 15, 2014)

Canon are like Apple on refurb. Full-warranty, as new condition and performance. Bland box.

I haven't bought a new computer for years, just refurb. Just got a refurb 6D from Adorama, getting it on Friday. I have zero concerns.

Chances are it has been more thoroughly run through quality control than a new one off the line.


----------

